# Thinking of quitting my job.



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## chicagomedic (Nov 6, 2015)

horrible idea


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

chicagomedic said:


> horrible idea


Yes, I'm starting to think the same after pouring over all these posts on here.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


Are you out of your mind. If you are on a suicide mission, then by all means. 
Quitting a good paying steady job for this nightmare of a shit show, you need to just relax and think real hard, don't say you were not warned.


----------



## chicagomedic (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a full time that job that pays very well. On the advice of some co workers I signed up to drive a few hours after my shift here and there. Its barely worth it then, doing this full time is a terrible idea. I haven't drive for a few weeks and doubt I will again. Keep your job, get your certs and go from there.

unrelated: are you a 911 dispatcher?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

12 hours a day 5 days a week will probably get you near $1,000, 2000 weekly miles, by-weekly oil changes, and hemorrhoids.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> 12 hours a day 5 days a week will probably get you near $1,000, 2000 weekly miles, by-weekly oil changes, and hemorrhoids.


And that's gross not net, and you will be destroying your car, and have no benefits whatsoever. 
I have seen many crazy posts, this one might top them all.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

If you don't like your job or it's not the right job for you, try to find something better. Being an uber driver full time would be a huge step down from what you already have in pretty much every way possible.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

chicagomedic said:


> I have a full time that job that pays very well. On the advice of some co workers I signed up to drive a few hours after my shift here and there. Its barely worth it then, doing this full time is a terrible idea. I haven't drive for a few weeks and doubt I will again. Keep your job, get your certs and go from there.
> 
> unrelated: are you a 911 dispatcher?


No, not 911. It is for the U.S. Postal Inspections Service--trust me it sucks...but maybe not as much as Uber.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> No, not 911. It is for the U.S. Postal Inspections Service--trust me it sucks...but maybe not as much as Uber.


Can I have your job before you quit, lol, where are you located.
Your job is roses compared to driving a cab, because that's what you will be doing, destroying your car, and have no benefits whatsoever, no sick days, no paid vacation, no 401k , no medical insurance. You will be a 1099 employee, and your earnings fluctuate from week to week, not a nice steady check, please don't tell anyone that you know what you are thinking of doing, they will think you are insane.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> And that's gross not net, and you will be destroying your car, and have no benefits whatsoever.
> I have seen many crazy posts, this one might top them all.


Lol....Yes, probably so, but that is how much I hate my current job.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Lol....Yes, probably so, but that is how much I hate my current job.


It's not so bad, trust me, the grass is not as green as you might think on the other side of the fence.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> Can I have your job before you quit, lol, where are you located.
> Your job is roses compared to driving a cab, because that's what you will be doing, destroying your car, and have no benefits whatsoever, no sick days, no paid vacation, no 401k , no medical insurance. You will be a 1099 employee, and your earnings fluctuate from week to week, not a nice steady check, please don't tell anyone that you know what you are thinking of doing, they will think you are insane.


I'm in Reston, VA


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


You are guaranteed $1,635 every 2 weeks from a job with benefits and you want to uber instead?

It is your life do it. To help with your decision:

Average uber fare is $10.

Uber cuts about 34% of that fare which leaves you with about $6.60 per trip.

Deduct all your expenses from that $6.60 and you will quickly realize you don't make too much after all.

But if you still insist, it takes on average 20-25 minutes to complete a trip.

Assuming you are booked 100% of the time and you keep getting non-stop back to back requests, still you have to work more than 50 hrs a week to make same amount of take home income.

It is impossible to make more in total benefits and consistently from driving uber when compared to your dispatching job.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I'm in Reston, VA


Too bad I am in NYC.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Try Uber part time and on the weekends before you go quitting your job. See if it's really that much better. I'm sure it isn't.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Read the thread about Wall Strret thinks. Read the articles from the two links. Why do you think there is a 60% turnover rate that the company admits to. Do you think thtas because drivers are making a ton of money or is it that once driving for a while they find that there isn't much money being made after expenses and driving your car into the ground.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 1st. Consider: Uber is an illegal business in all NJ. 
2) Read more on this forum: Top right; Search: Accidents with Uber, Insurance Issues with Uber. 
You can be a rebel and do the business but be aware. Uber is only an application on your phone not a Taxi Company.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

So you want to trade an honest work into a scam gig?
Count your blessings and never come back.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Do you hate yourself? Uber exists for three types of people.

1) desperate people
2) stupid people
3) religious people who want to know what hell feels like so they can find motivation to get right with God

Uber does NOT exist for intelligent people who want to make honest money giving reliable transportation to a grateful customer.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is so funny but so true.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> 12 hours a day 5 days a week will probably get you near $1,000, 2000 weekly miles, by-weekly oil changes, and hemorrhoids.


A comment such as this requires backing up. Pay statement with mileage log. In my experience, over 7 months, I gross about $1 for every mile on the odometer whether it be a paid mile or dead one and I have a significant amount of dead miles since I live 20 miles away from the city. Highly doubt someone is averaging half the gross/mile I am.

As for OP: typical earnings, I cannot say there is a typical. Especially without knowing your own market and you own vehicle. If you have a TNC friendly vehicle (more than 5 years old, preferably with 6 seatbelts and 4 doors to get XL/Plus) your profit can be good while your tax burden decreases thanks to the deductions that come with 1099 work. I happen to do very well, grossing between $750-$1400/week on 40 hours in the van. Due to family obligations I cannot always work the most profitable times and areas, so I consider my experience to be average for 40 hours in Boston since I could do much better if I were closer to the city and didn't have to worry about childcare.

However, even at the income level I am experiencing, I would advise caution on your decision. The compensation for your current job seems excellent. But there is something to be said of job satisfaction and quality of life. If that weren't true we might as well all head for the Bering Sea and fish for crab. If you think your job is destroying your happiness and you enjoy driving as I do, can let the occasional annoying rider roll off your back, then maybe TNC is a good choice until you land the job you want. But again, I would examine your situation very carefully.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> A comment such as this requires backing up. Pay statement with mileage log. In my experience, over 7 months, I gross about $1 for every mile on the odometer whether it be a paid mile or dead one and I have a significant amount of dead miles since I live 20 miles away from the city. Highly doubt someone is averaging half the gross I am.
> 
> As for OP: typical earnings, I cannot say there is a typical. Especially without knowing your own market and you own vehicle. If you have a TNC friendly vehicle (more than 5 years old, preferably with 6 seatbelts and 4 doors to get XL/Plus) your profit can be good while your tax burden decreases thanks to the deductions that come with 1099 work. I happen to do very well, grossing between $750-$1400/week on 40 hours in the van. Due to family obligations I cannot always work the most profitable times and areas, so I consider my experience to be average for 40 hours in Boston since I could do much better if I were closer to the city and didn't have to worry about childcare.
> 
> However, even at the income level I am experiencing, I would advise caution on your decision. The compensation for your current job seems excellent. But there is something to be said of job satisfaction and quality of life. If that weren't true we might as well all head for the Bering Sea and fish for crab. If you think your job is destroying your happiness and you enjoy driving as I do, can let the occasional annoying rider roll off your back, then maybe TNC is a good choice until you land the job you want. But again, I would examine your situation very carefully.


Thank you very much for the reply and providing your experience. I still may give it a try on my off days for a few weeks, just to get a feel for it. I'm off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays, which might provide a more realistic view of possible weekday earnings. Best of luck to you and future success...


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> Are you out of your mind. If you are on a suicide mission, then by all means.
> Quitting a good paying steady job for this nightmare of a shit show, you need to just relax and think real hard, don't say you were not warned.


The key word is "thinking" and this is precisely why I haven't simply walked away from my job to do this. I see so many experiences with Uber, Lyft etc..and they all seems to be all over the place when it comes to pay. I may test the water a bit on my off days which are mid-week just to get a feel for it.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

please do it for a while before deciding. I here on other threads that Uber gives new drivers pings even when they are not nearest the ping to try and hook them into believing they will make good money. I don't know if this is true or not. Just don't want you to get hurt finiancially. Benefits are worth alot. I don't think you are thinking it out all the way.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Doing Uber as the sole income source is like marrying a w***e and expecting her to be loyal to you.

As soon as you join, Uber will bombard you every day to sign up more drivers!

It will go further saying "Make extra money!" by referring another driver. That extra is $100.00 in my market.

There is no barrier to entry in this job and there is all the reasons for Uber to sign up every able person in the entire world to become an Uber driver.

Initially do this job as a part time and as a tool to diffuse the work related stress you might have. Try to work areas you prefer to drive if possible. If you really like driving, it might help you like your day job similar to people coming happy from a fishing trip or a vacation. Set realistic expectations from Uber, such as "This job will not make me rich but it will help me make a few bucks on the side when I don't have anything better to do!" and you will be happy.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> please do it for a while before deciding. I here on other threads that Uber gives new drivers pings even when they are not nearest the ping to try and hook them into believing they will make good money. I don't know if this is true or not. Just don't want you to get hurt finiancially. Benefits are worth alot. I don't think you are thinking it out all the way.


I will probably just take the advice of you and others and use it just for some extra spending money and continue on my search for a nice IT job. Because while the money is good where I'm at now-- it is also a nightmare to work in. My current job is like working in a boiler room with zero job satisfaction other than pay and actually on the benefits side... there are none, not even a 401K, but its not 1099 either. Some people thrive in highly stressful jobs and love it, but I'm not one of those people, even though I can tolerate the stress it makes family life difficult and takes a tole on health.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I will probably just take the advice of you and others and use it just for some extra spending money and continue on my search for a nice IT job. Because while the money is good where I'm at now-- it is also a nightmare to work in. My current job is like working in a boiler room with zero job satisfaction other than pay and actually on the benefits side... there are none, not even a 401K, but its not 1099 either. Some people thrive in highly stressful jobs and love it, but I'm not one of those people, even though I can tolerate the stress it makes family life difficult and takes a tole on health.


Then Taxi is definitely not for you, you think you have stress now, you have no idea.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Doing Uber as the sole income source is like marrying a w***e and expecting her to be loyal to you.
> 
> As soon as you join, Uber will bombard you every day to sign up more drivers!
> 
> ...


Lol.....love the analogy. I would probably have to ferry pax in a tank since D.C. roads have what seems like craters for potholes.


----------



## OldsmarUber (Nov 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Do you hate yourself? Uber exists for three types of people.
> 
> 1) desperate people
> 2) stupid people
> ...


Which of the 3 are you?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

OldsmarUber said:


> Which of the 3 are you?


inconsequential


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

OldsmarUber said:


> Which of the 3 are you?


Neither, just someone doing some research and feasibility of Uber and Lyft as an income source while working toward landing an IT position. I think you failed to read the title of my post. "Thinking of quitting" but have not quit and simply looking to test the waters of Uber/lyft as an income source specific to the D.C. area since rider requests and market saturation varies from market to market.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> inconsequential


You're correct...it is called researching and asking questions before doing. I did not quit my job and have no intentions of doing so until I find a viable way and Uber/lyft was one of many options that I was considering.


----------



## OldsmarUber (Nov 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> inconsequential


But it is. Your an uber driver posting in an uber forum. But wait... Your not right? Suuuuuuure your not.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

OldsmarUber said:


> But it is. Your an uber driver posting in an uber forum. But wait... Your not right? Suuuuuuure your not.


Did you ever learn grammar? It's you're, not your.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

RedFox said:


> You're correct...it is called researching and asking questions before doing. I did not quit my job and have no intentions of doing so until I find a viable way and Uber/lyft was one of many options that I was considering.


Well I hope you understand now it is absolutely an awful idea. I'd honestly sooner recommend working for a dangerous drug cartel than for Uber, and that is not an exaggeration.


----------



## OldsmarUber (Nov 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Did you ever learn grammar? It's you're, not your.


That the best you've got? How cute. Calling others names all the while being of the ilk you've spewen. Makes you a big tough guy to try and belittle others huh clown.


----------



## OldsmarUber (Nov 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Well I hope you understand now it is absolutely an awful idea. I'd honestly sooner recommend working for a dangerous drug cartel than for Uber, and that is not an exaggeration.


Yet he fails to tell you he's an uber driver.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

OldsmarUber said:


> Yet he fails to tell you he's an uber driver.


Yea I am and my best week in 2 whole years has been under $600, so yea, everything checks out over here. Get off my case now.


----------



## Adam12345 (Nov 30, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


Uber should be looked at as a hobby. 1) You get to make some extra cash. 2) You get to meet new people and sometimes strike up interesting conversation. 3) You get to see interesting and cool parts of the city that you may not otherwise venture to. 
Uber is not a reliable source of income. You are earning half of what taxi drivers earn and they put in close to 60 hours a week on average. Don't delude yourself.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Thank you very much for the reply and providing your experience. I still may give it a try on my off days for a few weeks, just to get a feel for it. I'm off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays, which might provide a more realistic view of possible weekday earnings. Best of luck to you and future success...


 Red, you might want to try posting in the DC forum. You may be able to shake some of the trolls from your asscrack.

FYI, I also am doing research in my area. For now, I drive on my off time, even taking vacation days to hit different weekdays. I am documenting and charting days, time, and area. I overlay my miles driven, with commute (DEAD dead miles) and business miles. I am noting times when events are occurring in my area so I can consider those as (often unreasonably profitable) outliers. I will tell you that, for your sanity, you should look at your data from a longer range perspective. In the beginning it is very normal for you to look at your take in blocks of 1 hr (or 2, or 6) during a shift. My recommendation is just drive and see where you are after the week. Then note the consistently unproductive days/times and change your strategy. Repeat. Once you home in, you will be confident in what your earnings should be. When you have a completely miserable Sat night, it sucks. BAD. But you will be confident enough in YOUR data to know that it is outside the norm.

You didn't mention what vehicle you have. It can make or break your numbers. And if you do the research and know what your income will be with some degree of accuracy, you can always recalculate if Uber/Lyft screw with the commission or mileage rate again. Then it is decision time all over again.
One last thing. The business mileage deduction may be a significant amount of money, especially if you are in a double income household. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


There is no potential for increase pay with Uber.

You aren't going to get raises. You aren't going to get health insurance. You aren't going to get 401k/TSP/403B matching. You don't get Workers Comp. You don't get unemployment. The rate of compensation can be changed without any warning.

Uber, in almost every market, is a great supplement. It is much too unpredictable and requires a lot of hours to pay the same as an entry level professional job.

For example you say you take home $1635 every two weeks. I track everything. My net per hour is about $11-12. That means 148 hours every 2 weeks to earn what you are currently earning, with a job that provides benefits. My market pays $.08 more per mile but $.04 less per minute.

If you are interested give it a go. Try driving for a few months when you aren't working your day job. Then make the decision.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Do you hate yourself? Uber exists for three types of people.
> 
> 1) desperate people
> 2) stupid people
> ...


LOL!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


I am sorry, please do not get offended, I would prefer to use other words to describe you but I can't seem to find the right words. Again, no offense but you're a f ucking moron!


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

billybengal said:


> I am sorry, please do not get offended, I would prefer to use other words to describe you but I can't seem to find the right words. Again, no offense but you're a f ucking moron!


Non taken...But I have many options at my disposal and Uber/Lyft was just something to add to the list if need.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Non taken...But I have many options at my disposal and Uber/Lyft was just something to add to the list if need.


You know, I can't help but ask this question. You and a few other have stated basically what an idiot I am for considering Uber/Lyft as an income source. What I find strange is that those very people are driving for them, and talk about their minimum wage pay, expense, etc..etc..so then why drive for them? Why not just get a part-time job that pays minimum wage and save your car? Just a thought.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

RedFox said:


> No, not 911. It is for the U.S. Postal Inspections Service--trust me it sucks...but maybe not as much as Uber.


Both SUCK!!!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you considered cab driving on the weekend? 

You can rent a cab for 12 or 24 hours possibly, depending on your market. You'll get close to $3 per mile toward what is admittedly high rental cost, but no worry about repairs, insurance, etc. No worry about dings on your car or rips/spills on the seats or customers slamming doors. AND, no worry about ratings! Just drive. 

Plus, you'll put at least half the mileage in a shift vs. driving Uber. Less wear and tear on your body and mind. Lots of sitting around in a cab, which is lower stress than chasing pings, chasing guarantees and surges or worrying about a three-day suspension for low acceptance.

Most pax are very nice. Little entitlement vs. what many Uber drivers complain about.

You do not have to accept any calls from taxi dispatch in dangerous areas, if you don't wish to. But if people are going there, then you officially must take them. But Uber can land you in tough areas also.

I love driving a cab, for many years now. I never hate going to work. Lots of hours, yes, but I'd rather that than a job I hate and/or co-workers I hate. True, usually no benes, but your spouse may have them. Sure, I know the stigma of cab driving. Of course. But much less pressure than Uber, I'd imagine.

Or, check your local limo or pizza job market for flex hours. Pizza usually puts less mileage on your car, from what I've read in the forum.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chicagomedic said:


> horrible idea


POST #:2/chicagomedic:...............+1!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't quit your job. Horrible idea. The days of making decent money driving for Uber are long gone and are not coming back.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ORT said:


> Can I have your job before you quit, lol, where are you located.
> Your job is roses compared to driving a cab, because that's what you will be doing, destroying your car, and have no benefits whatsoever, no sick days, no paid vacation, no 401k , no medical insurance. You will be a 1099 employee, and your earnings fluctuate from week to week, not a nice steady check, please don't tell anyone that you know what you are thinking of doing, they will think you are insane.


POST # 10/ORT: Preaching to the
Choir, BrotherMan!
Can I get an "AMEN" ?

Bison: Where's my Hymnal ?....AMEN!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Lol....Yes, probably so, but that is how much I hate my current job.


POST # 11/RedFox: Sir! You don't KNOW
"Hate my Job" until
you #[F]Uber. Isis might have a "Contract-
out-on-Travi$", but MY money is on a
D-D-D-D-disgruntled Ex-Driver beating
them to the Killshot.

Bison: Mark my words.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Adam12345 said:


> Uber should be looked at as a hobby. 1) You get to make some extra cash. 2) You get to meet new people and sometimes strike up interesting conversation. 3) You get to see interesting and cool parts of the city that you may not otherwise venture to.
> Uber is not a reliable source of income. You are earning half of what taxi drivers earn and they put in close to 60 hours a week on average. Don't delude yourself.


POST#40/Adam12345: N A I L E D ...I T !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FormerUber said:


> LOL!


POST #:43/FormerUber: C H O R T L E !


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

RedFox said:


> You know, I can't help but ask this question. You and a few other have stated basically what an idiot I am for considering Uber/Lyft as an income source. What I find strange is that those very people are driving for them, and talk about their minimum wage pay, expense, etc..etc..so then why drive for them? Why not just get a part-time job that pays minimum wage and save your car? Just a thought.


I am just trying to warn anyone who tries to quit their job to work for Ube . I don't think you're a moron, I don't even know you. I use strong, offensive words because they bring attention and I really want to my message to sink into people's heads. Do not think you can support yourself with Uber, do not quit your job for Uber, do not "invest" into Uber by buying a new car just to drive for Uber. All may seem nice now but things will only get worse, earlier in some markets, later in others. I borrow $20K from a family member to buy an Uber Plus (now Select) car and drive for Uber. At that time Uber Plus was only in L.A. I didn't listed to smart people who told me things would only get worse. Thingsndid, within a year. Now I owe $20K on my car to my family, I have no job (frantically looking for one, applying left and right) and meanwhile still driving for Uber. A year ago if someone told me I'd average $2, $3 per hour I would say they are crazy. Now it's a reality, I can prove it to you. Uber X is going down hill, too. Show me one Uber driver that makes more money now than he did a year ago. This is a company that openly does not care about its drivers, the CEO just waits for the driverless cars so he can fire "the other dude" in the car that makes Uber "so expensive" to riders. You really think you have safe future with this company?

If you have other options, go for the other options. But anyone seriously thinking about quoting their job to work for Uber needs to be saved by someone else. Friends don't let friends drive for Uber. Call them names, slap them, punch them but somehow wake them up and make them think clearly.

Yeah, I still drive for Uber. As soon as any McDonald's, Burger King or a Dollar store hires me I won't. But for now if I make $10 or $20 sitting whole day in my car and eventually getting a fare then that's better than sitting at home, doing nothing and getting $0.0 . Yesterday I made $7.01 (after Uber cut). After I got that wonderful fare I just went home. I didn't want to spend then night in my car for another $7. It would cost me more to run the engine to keep me warm. Nights are cold in L.A.
I would not quit my job for Uber if I were you. Don't think of now, think of what will it be like to drive for Uber in a month or two. No guarantee you will make anything.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

You are really only making $7 a day after Uber cut?

I have trouble believing that is the case each day. I've never had a day that bad.

I just reviewed my excel spreadsheets. The worst I've had was $63.85 after uber cut in 5 hours.

I also have trouble believing you can't find an entry level fast food job. Here in the front range the fast food places are begging for people and pay $12/hr.

I agree with the thrust of your post but the details seem off.



billybengal said:


> I am just trying to warn anyone who tries to quit their job to work for Ube . I don't think you're a moron, I don't even know you. I use strong, offensive words because they bring attention and I really want to my message to sink into people's heads. Do not think you can support yourself with Uber, do not quit your job for Uber, do not "invest" into Uber by buying a new car just to drive for Uber. All may seem nice now but things will only get worse, earlier in some markets, later in others. I borrow $20K from a family member to buy an Uber Plus (now Select) car and drive for Uber. At that time Uber Plus was only in L.A. I didn't listed to smart people who told me things would only get worse. Thingsndid, within a year. Now I owe $20K on my car to my family, I have no job (frantically looking for one, applying left and right) and meanwhile still driving for Uber. A year ago if someone told me I'd average $2, $3 per hour I would say they are crazy. Now it's a reality, I can prove it to you. Uber X is going down hill, too. Show me one Uber driver that makes more money now than he did a year ago. This is a company that openly does not care about its drivers, the CEO just waits for the driverless cars so he can fire "the other dude" in the car that makes Uber "so expensive" to riders. You really think you have safe future with this company?
> 
> If you have other options, go for the other options. But anyone seriously thinking about quoting their job to work for Uber needs to be saved by someone else. Friends don't let friends drive for Uber. Call them names, slap them, punch them but somehow wake them up and make them think clearly.
> 
> ...


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

billybengal said:


> I am just trying to warn anyone who tries to quit their job to work for Ube . I don't think you're a moron, I don't even know you. I use strong, offensive words because they bring attention and I really want to my message to sink into people's heads. Do not think you can support yourself with Uber, do not quit your job for Uber, do not "invest" into Uber by buying a new car just to drive for Uber. All may seem nice now but things will only get worse, earlier in some markets, later in others. I borrow $20K from a family member to buy an Uber Plus (now Select) car and drive for Uber. At that time Uber Plus was only in L.A. I didn't listed to smart people who told me things would only get worse. Thingsndid, within a year. Now I owe $20K on my car to my family, I have no job (frantically looking for one, applying left and right) and meanwhile still driving for Uber. A year ago if someone told me I'd average $2, $3 per hour I would say they are crazy. Now it's a reality, I can prove it to you. Uber X is going down hill, too. Show me one Uber driver that makes more money now than he did a year ago. This is a company that openly does not care about its drivers, the CEO just waits for the driverless cars so he can fire "the other dude" in the car that makes Uber "so expensive" to riders. You really think you have safe future with this company?
> 
> If you have other options, go for the other options. But anyone seriously thinking about quoting their job to work for Uber needs to be saved by someone else. Friends don't let friends drive for Uber. Call them names, slap them, punch them but somehow wake them up and make them think clearly.
> 
> ...


Is it really tough in your area to get a job at McDonald's, Burger King or a Dollar store?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

RedFox said:


> You know, I can't help but ask this question. You and a few other have stated basically what an idiot I am for considering Uber/Lyft as an income source. What I find strange is that those very people are driving for them, and talk about their minimum wage pay, expense, etc..etc..so then why drive for them? Why not just get a part-time job that pays minimum wage and save your car? Just a thought.


By far the best post I have read this week


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Is it really tough in your area to get a job at McDonald's, Burger King or a Dollar store?


Since the increases in minimum wage, those places are only looking for PhD graduates LMAO!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You're almost right. Here's an add posted on Craigslist from Lowe's for a Customer Service Associate 1. Probably a $9.00 an hour job. Not sure if the min. wage has anything to do with the degree, but are you efing kidding me? Have you walked into a Lowe's lately? Do the zombies that approach you seem to have Associate's Degree's in Business or Retail Management? lol

*Associate's Degree in Business, Retail Management, Specialty related to department (e.g., design, appliances) or related field OR Certification in trade related to department (e.g., kitchen, plumbing, electrical, lawn and garden).

1 year retail experience identifying and selling products based on customer needs, including credit cards, installations, add-on sales, and explaining warranties, product features, and benefits.

1 year retail experience providing customer service, including identifying and resolving customer issues, assisting customers in locating product, greeting customers, answering phones, building relationships with customers, and thanking customers for their business.

1 year retail experience in related department (e.g., kitchen, plumbing, electrical, lawn and garden).

1 year experience working in any department at a Lowe's retail store. 
EEO Statement Lowe's is an equal opportunity affirmative action employer and administers all personnel practices without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, marital status, veteran status, genetics or any other category protected under applicable law. *


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You're almost right. Here's an add posted on Craigslist from Lowe's for a Customer Service Associate 1. Probably a $9.00 an hour job. Not sure if the min. wage has anything to do with the degree, but are you efing kidding me? Have you walked into a Lowe's lately? Do the zombies that approach you seem to have Associate's Degree's in Business or Retail Management? lol
> 
> *Associate's Degree in Business, Retail Management, Specialty related to department (e.g., design, appliances) or related field OR Certification in trade related to department (e.g., kitchen, plumbing, electrical, lawn and garden).
> 
> ...


I would bet this job is more like $11/hr


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

People on this forum always say that it's better to work for McDonald's than Ubering. I'm not sure how many of those had actually worked at McDonald's?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> People on this forum always say that it's better to work for McDonald's than Ubering. I'm not sure how many of those had actually worked at McDonald's?


No beards allowed, so I've never tried.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm late to the party but heres one more vote for its a bad idea


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> No beards allowed, so I've never tried.


Thats why I left publix! Can only have a mustache which makes no sense and not everyone can pull off the mustache lol I hate hate hate having a 100% shaved face its weird


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I was unemployed a while back and applied for management with them, which i heard can pay pretty well. Got the phone interview, mentioned facial hair and said I was sorry but I've had my beard 15 years, not going to shave it just for fast food.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


Hello Redox:

I'm in a similar situation as you, where my job is really stressful. In my case, however, I take home about $800 bi-weekly. Would Uber full time beat that rate?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


I think you should quit. The best lessons in life are lesson learned. You can't learn if you don't experience first hand. You can definitely make a million dollars on uber all you have to do is drive 2 million miles.


----------



## Toleshi (Dec 3, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Do you hate yourself? Uber exists for three types of people.
> 
> 1) desperate people
> 2) stupid people
> ...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> People on this forum always say that it's better to work for McDonald's than Ubering. I'm not sure how many of those had actually worked at McDonald's?


Truth. Did Jimmy John's for a while; I may quit Uber one day, but you won't hear me complain about what an unfair job it is.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

I quit my job to join uber 10 months ago. Since then, got divorce, broke up with girl friend, kids won't speak to me, haven't gone to the gym since joining uber, blood pressure up, gained 50 pounds. Otherwise it seems to be working out well. I have more cash in my pocket because I save on rent and utilities, because I sleep in my car. This is just my experience may not work out so well for you.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

One day a month to keep account active. At the rates uber pays you really can't make but a little more than min wage. When I hear people say they are quitting there job or getting a new car to drive uber I have to speak up. This forum is to help people. not sugar coat.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't don't give up your job.you want to drive do it part time but don't get in to deep..


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


I make about the same bi-weekly ($1575) with exceptional benefits and PTO time. I would consider doing this as a part-time job just because the sustainability isn't there for it being a 50+ hour a week job. There are no health benefits, no earned time, and all expenses are directly out of pocket.

I probably do between 10-12 hours a week ( in the Boston area) and can bank an extra $225-250 per week after Uber takes their cut. But that's all I'm looking for from this job. I'm also driving when there is a surge and maximizing the miles I use. You definitely have to temper your expectations depending on your location and whether this is something you'd like to grind out for a full time gig.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Funny post Uberman, hope its not true.


----------



## Car13whereareyou (Nov 8, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Lol....Yes, probably so, but that is how much I hate my current job.


We can change jobs for 2 weeks & see if ya like Driving for UBER, it is good part time only & it eats up Data no one talks about that.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't talk about data because I have unlimited data.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

rosco_78 said:


> I make about the same bi-weekly ($1575) with exceptional benefits and PTO time. I would consider doing this as a part-time job just because the sustainability isn't there for it being a 50+ hour a week job. There are no health benefits, no earned time, and all expenses are directly out of pocket.
> 
> I probably do between 10-12 hours a week ( in the Boston area) and can bank an extra $225-250 per week after Uber takes their cut. But that's all I'm looking for from this job. I'm also driving when there is a surge and maximizing the miles I use. You definitely have to temper your expectations depending on your location and whether this is something you'd like to grind out for a full time gig.


Drive for Lyft. Every chance you get, they pay better and have awesome incentive programs.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Car13whereareyou said:


> We can change jobs for 2 weeks & see if ya like Driving for UBER, it is good part time only & it eats up Data no one talks about that.


I don't think Uber uses much data at all.

I use about 2 GB more per month than I used to. Who has small data plans anymore?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I don't think Uber uses much data at all.
> 
> I use about 2 GB more per month than I used to. Who has small data plans anymore?


My last 30 days of mobile data is 2.56gb, I have unlimited so it doesn't matter. I do use wifi when home, so my overall usage is much higher. TNC apps and navigation account for about 30% of that data usage. Bear in mind that our other usage is increased because of the nature of our work. Pandora, Spotify, YouTube, Facebook, browser, all get more usage than if I were working most any other job.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ORT said:


> It's not so bad, trust me, the grass is not as green as you might think on the other side of the fence.


There is NO green grass in UberVille.


----------



## Perryelliss (Dec 11, 2015)

zynxhbm6ue


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Do you hate yourself? Uber exists for three types of people.
> 
> 1) desperate people
> 2) stupid people
> ...


This is not paradise, but if u just got off a boat and need a quick job, Uber is a nice career. It's better than digging ditches.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> This is not paradise, but if u just got off a boat and need a quick job, Uber is a nice career. It's better than digging ditches.


Ok


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Hi all...this may sound crazy and maybe it is? But, I have been considering quitting my job to drive for Uber & Lyft until I get into my field. My current job as a dispatcher pays very good with bring home around $1,635 bi-weekly. However, it is extremely stressful and on edge all day and sometimes forced to work 16 hour shift. I just graduated with a B.S. in Information Security and hoping to get into the IT field after I get a few certs, plus I'm a veteran so that helps to some degree. My main concern is how variable the comments are on average pay, of course, I understand that it depends of many factors and will obviously make it a variable income job. My main question is basically what could I reasonably expect to make by putting in 12 hours a day, five days a week, in D.C.? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


You haven't felt stress until you try uber full time. Your stress will be not being able to pay your bills. Stick with your job, you will be much better off.


----------



## raquela2020 (Dec 11, 2015)

You are making good money. No matter what you do for a living there is usually stress somewhere. If you need extra money, MAYBE you might want to try part time, but DO NOT QUIT YOUR JOB!! I find Uber to be fun, actually. Yet, their place LEGALLY, if you are an employee, _*insurance (this is the area that concerns me most, personally)*_, etc., makes it too risky to give up what you currently have going on professionally. That's my advice. Hope it helps!


----------

